# Nuggets sign Mike Wilks??? Who is Mike Wilks?



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

*
Nuggets sign veteran guard Mike Wilks 

October 18, 2007

DENVER (AP) -- The Denver Nuggets signed veteran guard Mike Wilks on Thursday. 

The 5-foot-10 Wilks has played five NBA seasons with Atlanta, Minnesota, Houston, San Antonio, Cleveland and Seattle. He averaged 3.6 points and 1.7 assists in 47 games with Seattle last season. 

In 214 career games, he has averaged 2.5 points and 1.2 assists.
*


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

i know he's made some shot for me when i used the sonics on NBA 2k7


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

I just don't get why as long as we're signing journeyman scrubs we don't grab one who can play the 2.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Kuskid said:


> I just don't get why as long as we're signing journeyman scrubs we don't grab one who can play the 2.


For that matter, I don't get why they re-signed him instead of roberson.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Sliccat said:


> For that matter, I don't get why they re-signed him instead of roberson.


Wilks turns the ball over a lot less


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Kuskid said:


> I just don't get why as long as we're signing journeyman scrubs we don't grab one who can play the 2.


Need a pg until Carter is ready to play in a week or two


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

This front office is beginning to suck.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Well this is basically an emergency move, because we have Atkins and Carter out for a bit... Can't see him really getting too many minutes though...


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I'd prefer Mateen Cleaves (ducks and covers)...at least he can shoot a wee bit. 

Eh...maybe Wilks will be a good thing....


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

darth-horax said:


> I'd prefer Mateen Cleaves (ducks and covers)...at least he can shoot a wee bit.
> 
> Eh...maybe Wilks will be a good thing....


Chunky Mateen Cleaves and uptempo high altitude offense don't go together


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Twas but a joke, me funny little friend...


----------



## CaliCool (Nov 5, 2004)

Where is JR SMITH? AI can play the one.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Locked in the doghouse, and don't expect him out any time soon.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

CaliCool said:


> Where is JR SMITH? AI can play the one.


Yeah, but AI prefers to play 2 though.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Wiht JR Smith back tomorrow night, I'm expecting AI to play point even more.


----------

